# Stearns guns down my son!!



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*:gnWITH A PAINTBALL BOMB!*

For those of you who don't know, Stearns is a paintballin' freak. Plays on a college team. Takes part in tournaments. A real swashbuckling, paintball commando. My 15 year old son, Tony, bent his ear at a herf this summer about the sport, and Stearns being Stearns formulated a plan.

That plan was executed last night ...








This is my son, Tony, decked out in full paintball battle motif thanks to the generosity of (Ben) Stearns. Sweet gun, awesome jersey, mean-ass looking mask and various accoutrements including a CO2 canister, supply of paint balls and a barrel cover. Ben hooked Tony up with a combination of some of his old gear plus some brandie-new stuff.

*HOLY SPLATTER PATTERN, BATMAN!*

A closer look at the goods ...

























But Stearns wasn't done ... no, not Ben. He includes an assortment of nice smelling teas for the lady of the house. (That's Grace, a$$hats, not me. ) And for me: PIE

*Thanks, Ben - you are the man!*


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I used to be into paintball and play tournaments....Then I bought some real guns and havent played paintball since.

My fiancee's bro plays semi pro paintball though and is like a celebrity in socal lol

Nice BOMB


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

holy Snikeys thats one heck of a take down of Jr Mass. have fun with the new stuff.

now u have to go play paintball vin


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that's very thoughtful and top notch as well! Nice hit Stearns!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice hit Ben.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Very Nice hit Ben.


Now that I think of it ... were you somehow involved as well?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Now that I think of it ... were you somehow involved as well?


 I plead the 5th.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Tony....go shoot you Dad in the ARSSS.......

Class Ben.....pure Class....:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> I plead the 5th.


Fort Drum is not so far from where I grew up ... Rome, NY. I know people, so watch your 6.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Bet you went to R.F.A as well.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> Bet you went to R.F.A as well.


Black Knights, baby! Class of '83


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit..:tu:tu use to play also on a team, great fun.:ss:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicely done, Stearns!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great hit on the young man Ben! :tu

BTW. Who are you calling an a$$hat Vin?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job Ben that is just awesome!

Enjoy Tony!

Looks like your as well liked than your dad! 

Al


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOWZA!!! WTG Bro!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Av8tor152d said:


> I plead the 5th.


Ya right :r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

amazing hit ben =]


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

That is awesome. I used to have a Tippman A5 and all the gear until I got my ATV. I sold all the paintball stuff to get parts for the ATV, I wish I still had my gear though, paintball is a blast!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

old Sailor said:


> ya Right :r:r


The 5th I Say


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow what a thoughtful and great gift:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ben GREAT HIT!!! TONY you look ready for action!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice bullseye bomb before bouncing offf to college Ben!! :tu Props bro!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

:tu

I'm an avid paintballer as well, looks like he set your son up nicely


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice hit! :tu


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Paintball is a blast. That's a FUN hit for sure.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> The 5th I Say


A 5th of what? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0014.gif


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Wow nice hit Ben! Way to go!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very Nice Ben :tu


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

nice one bruvva! 

James


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh what a great hit Ben!!!!!! Great job! Tony looks very paintball stylish or something like that....Soooooo did he try out the gun?!!!!*


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a hell of a hit Ben, you can play paintball with me anytime:tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Excellent job Ben. You bombers that go for collateral damage simply amaze me. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Bax said:


> That's a hell of a hit Ben, you can play paintball with me anytime:tu


if you can keep up son

but for real, vin, dont act FOR ONE SECOND like you dont deserve this and so much more. bombing cigars would have been next to fruitless, so i had to go for the family:tu. i just hope you each enjoy the little things i threw in there.

stearns

p.s. jason bombed the jersey, blame him


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

That was one heck of a thoughtful hit.

I've said it in other threads, and will say it again. More and more the folks around here amaze me.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Nicely done Ben...glad to see Tony enjoyed the stuff. Now Vin give him the Co2 tank.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Benny, that was a crazy bomb, man!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome Hit!!!:tu


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

:tuWay to go Stearns


----------

